# Seeking Lejendary Adventures Players in the Seattle Area



## Scrube (Apr 1, 2002)

Experienced Gamemaster and Players seek experienced RPGers for Lejendary Adventures game every other Sunday, noon to 5 pm. Game takes place outside the WotC store in the Crossroads Mall, Bellevue, WA.

Lejendary Adventures is the new offering by original RPG and DnD creator, E. Gary Gygax. It is heavy on role-playing and not on rules. For more information on the game, visit www.lejendary.com.

Interested players should contact the GM (or Lejend Master, LM), chrisosx@nospam.yahoo.com, remove the nospam.

Happy Gaming!


----------

